# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Sacramento Kings 12/1



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*vs*









*Dallas Mavericks [11-4] vs Sacramento Kings [8-5] *
| Friday, December 1st, 2006 | Dallas TX | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm |
| *TV:* ESPN / FSNSW | *Radio:* ESPN Radio 103.3 FM |​
*Game Notes*
Dirk Nowitzki gave the Dallas Mavericks quite a scare in their last game. However, he could be ready to see more action. After being troubled by blurred vision, Nowitzki is listed as probable as the Mavericks go for their 12th consecutive victory Friday against the Sacramento Kings. Averaging 24.4 points this season, Nowitzki left Wednesday's game against the Toronto Raptors late in the opening quarter with vision problems caused by a bruised right retina. The German superstar did not practice Thursday but was given medical clearance to resume basketball activity. He scored just six points against the Raptors.

With Nowitzki sidelined, Josh Howard scored 26 points, Jerry Stackhouse added 23 and Erick Dampier 13 with 14 rebounds for the Mavericks, who shot 54 percent (45-of-84) from the floor in a 117-98 win over Toronto. Sacramento has won three in a row after a season-high three-game losing streak. However, the Kings are 2-3 on the road this season. Ron Artest scored 28 points, Mike Bibby added 19 with 10 assists and Brad Miller 12 for the Kings in Tuesday's 93-80 triumph over the Los Angeles Clippers.

Although he was limited to two points on 1-of-8 shooting, Kevin Martin is averaging 23.2 points while attempting just 14.2 shots, and is connecting on nearly 53 percent from the floor (97-of-184). The Kings lost two of the three meetings against Dallas last season and have dropped their last four encounters here. 

*Team Leaders*








|










*Key Injuries*

*Dallas:* Dirk Nowitzki - Nowitzki (_eye_) has suffered a bruised retina, but should play on Friday night, according to the Dallas Morning News. Mavericks team doctor Maurice Syrquin determined that the injury is not serious, and that Nowitzki could play on Friday against Sacramento.

*Sacramento:* Brad Miller - Coach Eric Musselman will monitor Miller's minutes closely while Miller continues to work on his coniditioning after missing eight games with a foot injury, the Sacramento Bee reports.​


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think this should be a good game...but I thought that about the Raptor game as well. :whistling: 

If Dirk can't go for some reason, the Mavs will have to depend on the depth that has shown itself so well lately; they have really started to gel in some areas, and defensive containment has been good - we'll see how they do on Martin (as well as Bibby and Ron-Ron.)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we match up pretty good with the Kings although it might be tough to extend the streak.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

JHo's already taken Bowen to school. It'll be interesting to see how he plays against Ron Ron.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> JHo's already taken Bowen to school. It'll be interesting to see how he plays against Ron Ron.


I wanna see Artest on Dirk :yay:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont. Listening to the few Spurs fans at my school babble about Dirk having 3 straight poor games will probably make me bust an artery.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can finally sit down and watch the Mavs play tonight. This will be the first Mavs game I've seen all season. Expect Terry to go off because he usually does when I watch.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

8 three's in the first quarter jeez....the mavs winning the title this year they are simple unstoppable


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow, amazing how the Mavericks are playing basketball, i see good ball movement and good 1v1 defense.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The depth of the Mavs is amazing.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

i missed the opening, Dirk play any?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes he did and he like the mavs are right now are awesome 12 straight wins


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dirk with a really bad game [By his and the Mavericks point of view] And we still won by 25+. Impressive, the Mavs just won't be denied this year.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yea i caught the 4th, bad game by dirks standards but wow we killed them lol


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Proved the Mavs are the deepest team in the league. By far. No other team is even close to being as deep as the Mavs. We got weapons for every situation there can be. We got a defensive unit, a running unit, and a scoring unit. I see know reason why the mavs won't be hoisting a title come June.


----------



## Diggler (Nov 30, 2006)

the sacramento kings are no bum team. the mavs have proven they are the best, deepest team in the NBA. we were just hitting threes tonight! it's a lot easier to win when all your shots are going in. they really couldnt do anything to stop us. go mavs make it 13 straight!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It never was a ball game after the quick timeout. But you have to admit that the Kings played very poorly, especially on the defensive end, a lot of dunks and easy layups for the Mavs.


----------



## Diggler (Nov 30, 2006)

yeah i was surprised how poorly they played...but nobody's complaining


----------

